# The Different Methods Of Meat Storage



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You should be utilizing one of these methods in your food stores. Tell us about your meat preps.

How to Preserve Meat: 5 Easy Ways | Truth Survival


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

well, very good start to the article .... because they immediately point out one of the important reasons to not only know meat preserving - but have the tools & supplies available .... there's going to be ALOT of freezer meat available if the power goes down - you'll be able negotiate all kinds of deals for pieces of meat that'll otherwise go for dog chow ....


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

If I'm understanding the article correctly is advises that frozen meat will only last 4 months ?

If so, that is a mistake in that article. Frozen meat keeps longer than that !

Edit add : I see it's based off freezer temp ( of course) but I've eaten meat including fish that was WAY older than that. 

I read one article where it says bacon can only be frozen for a month ? I've had bacon older than that from the fridge !!!!!


----------



## LucyTolmer (May 23, 2016)

I like the information you provided with Canning in Pressure Cookers. Going to try that out.  Cheers


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Omg my freezer is full of food that's over three months old. Some of the deer meat was transferred from my cousin to me in October, and he had it before then. I'm gonna die.....


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The use by date ........ is a whole another discussion and with varying opinions. If you don't have sense enough to use your senses of smell and sight on bad food before you eat it, then you are really not invested in the process or your personal storage method of choice.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes sir, when in doubt, feed it to the kids first. 
Ha, just kidding. I did find a deer roast that the vacuum seal bag didn't hold, it was freezer burnt. I put it in pan, in the oven, to cook for the dogs. No basting, no spices, when it was done, I ate some of it. There's a difference in freezer burnt and ruined. 
By the way, anyone else here freeze their fish in water?
My grandpa used too, just cut open a milk jug, fill full of crappie fillets, cover with water and freeze.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Deebo said:


> Yes sir, when in doubt, feed it to the kids first.
> Ha, just kidding. I did find a deer roast that the vacuum seal bag didn't hold, it was freezer burnt. I put it in pan, in the oven, to cook for the dogs. No basting, no spices, when it was done, I ate some of it. There's a difference in freezer burnt and ruined.
> By the way, anyone else here freeze their fish in water?
> My grandpa used too, just cut open a milk jug, fill full of crappie fillets, cover with water and freeze.


I use to freeze fish in the 1/2gal cartons milk came in. Now I use ziplock bags. Always with water.

The faster you freeze fish the better. Every time you thaw it out and refreeze it the fish taste increases.......

I never thaw and refreeze fish.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Deebo said:


> Yes sir, when in doubt, feed it to the kids first.
> Ha, just kidding. I did find a deer roast that the vacuum seal bag didn't hold, it was freezer burnt. I put it in pan, in the oven, to cook for the dogs. No basting, no spices, when it was done, I ate some of it. There's a difference in freezer burnt and ruined.
> By the way, anyone else here freeze their fish in water?
> My grandpa used too, just cut open a milk jug, fill full of crappie fillets, cover with water and freeze.


Always freeze my fish in gallon Ziploc bags covered in water. Seems to stay fresher and not freezer burn


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

I always put fish, ice cubes and top it off with water.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Auntie said:


> I always put fish, ice cubes and top it off with water.


Nothing wrong with that, the quicker they freeze the better. Ice would expedite that...


----------

